# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Beginner Questions

## HobbyNumberNine

I'm completely new to 3d Printers, the guy and gal at Microcenters convinced me that the Solidoodle 4 was the way to go.  So I've followed the instructions on their website up to extruding filament and everything works fine.  But the instructions pretty much end there, there's no calibration information or how to do your first print.  Is there any calibration I need to do so that the extruder head doesn't damage the bed?  Any pointers would be much appreciated.

----------


## RobH2

Glad you have a printer. I know it seems daunting at first but it will get easier and it's not fundamentally that complex. There is a "TON" of the info you seek online. You'll need to spend some hours with Google. People here will be happy to help you but you'll need to do some of the homework yourself first and ask questions that are more specific based on your learning. 

Besides searching this forum, there are lots of other forums. Just search for "3d printer forum" or " reprap forum" or "solidoodle forum" and you'll get hits. Here is one:  http://www.soliforum.com/

Having said that, what you don't want to do is drive your hotend into your glass and break it. You might want to begin your playing around with adjusting the Z-height of your hotend by removing the glass and putting a piece of formcor in it's place, or any flat material. Once you figure out how to get the hot end close without driving it into the bed, then put your glass back on. 

Search for "Solidoodle 4 calibration" and you find links. Here is one to get you started:  http://wiki.solidoodle.com/solidoodle-1

I'm not ignoring your question. We all do want to help, but you need to demonstrate that you've spent some time helping yourself first. 3d printing is a endeavor that takes a lot of self-exploration that is very rewarding. 

Good luck and we look forward to having you here. You are in for a great ride.

----------


## HobbyNumberNine

Thanks for the reply RobH2, I found the Solidoodle Wiki after Googling and I leveled the bed, and calibrated the Z axis.  I am able to print now, but am having a horrific time with edges peeling up after 5-6 layers. It's not a glass bed, it's a heated aluminum bed with Kapton tape.  I did some research online again, and have tried some ideas I found like scratching the surface of tape with Sandpaper, and cleaning with acetone. I have the Bed set to 105C which seems to stick well for the first layer, but after repeated passes the corners start to peel up which warps the final product.  I haven't tried the hairspray method yet, that's next.  I'm hoping that I'm not going to have to do the ABS glue method every time I want to print.

----------


## Mcbride19

You can can also use hairspray(low quality hairspray is better than high quality hairspray) on glass(a 2mm piece of glass that you put on the heatbed)to stick ABS .
Before slicing, you can use a large brim, it helps to stick better.
If it's not enough you'll have to melt ABS in acetone and use this cocktail on the heatbed it will stick hard  !!


I'm using the SD2 with only 90° for the heatbed and it stick well.

----------

